# Nervous when kids cry



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello...haven’t posted in a while (guess that is a sign of everything going great). We have just turned 6 year old male Vizsla who has been great. Very well mannered and trained. We had him for 2 years when we had our first daughter. Currently our pack is two daughters and their older V Bryce. Bryce was/is great around the kids. Recently however as our girls have grown up to 4 and 2 year olds he has been getting real nervous when they yell(not playing yell, but mean yelling/fighting) or cry. Hate to admit this, but it is often. He cowers between my legs and sometimes starts shaking. It is hard to do anything with him at this time since I have to deal with the human kids. It is weird this just started happening, as it was never an issue before. Also, we have started to leave him at home alone more often. This is always after strenuous exercise though. Wonder if they are related. 

Just asking if anyone has experienced this before or any suggestions. As I said, he is still great with the kids, so I’m not worried or anything like that. Mostly curious what is getting to him or just a SENSITIVE V


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some are more sensitive than others. They may not distinguish the difference in kids yelling at each other, or yelling at them.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This really isn't a Vizlsa training issue as much as it is a parenting issue, he's simply reacting (appropriately, too!) to conflict. Maybe take it as message to address the (human) kids fighting?


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry...I think I took this the wrong way. Are you implying that I don’t treat the kids fighting???


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Vizslas are sensitive and they don`t like conflict. This is part of the breed. Even high performing ones are known to pull tail between the legs if they hear or sense a human being tense. You may want to allow your Bryce to have some time off and not having to be `part of the pack` when your kids do their growing up type of fighting.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep, this is pretty normal behavior for a Vizsla. For example -- my husband, with home renovation projects, and a particular computer game he used to play that he isn't very good at, would expresses frustration (not much, but enough) and it was enough for our Vizsla to get upset, similar to the behavior you're describing with you V. 

I'd recommend a quite place your V can escape to while the human kiddos work out their differences.


----------



## Najo (Feb 16, 2018)

The kids are going to fight, that is part of being kids. To say its a parenting issue and to "take it as a message to to address the (human) kids fighting" is a little unfair. They are sensitive, and when our kids get emotional and he senses it we just redirect his attention to a toy or treat, and then like all good parents, address the kids emotional state.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After raising five kids, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

FrancoD13 said:


> Sorry...I think I took this the wrong way. Are you implying that I don’t treat the kids fighting???


Oh, dear! No, I mean that the real issue here is the kids fighting and it's always best to address any problem of any type at the source. In the while, you might send the dog out of the room .


----------

